# Heat Press (JL-PL003 Clam Heat Press) Not Heating Up



## designontime01 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good Afternoon All,
I own a JL-PL003 Clam Heat Press. For the last couple of days now, when I turn the heat press on the temperature setting reads -L- for low. But it read low for hours on end. and not heat up. I left on for over hours the other day and not a buge in temp. Does anyone have an idea of whats wrong with it and can help me fix it.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Heat Press Not Heating Up*

Not sure of that model, but all that I have seen have a fuse somewhere. I should show on an electrical diagram or contact the manufacturer. God Bless.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Who is the manufacturer?


----------



## boldlife (Dec 3, 2014)

I am having the same issues with mine, brand new...used only twice. Let me know what you figure out!


----------

